# comment utiliser crossover?



## banjo'd (29 Octobre 2008)

voilà mon problème, je comprends bien qu'en insérant un disque avec un software pour windows avec crossover installé ce dernier le reconnaitra et se chargera  de tout.
Mais est-il possible d'aller sur le web et de telecharger par exemple virtualdub en ayant crossover installé? 
cela se passe-t'il comme s'il repérait un disque inséré dans le lecteur  ou  cela n'est pas possible?


----------



## BS0D (29 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> voilà mon problème, je comprends bien qu'en insérant un disque avec un software pour windows avec crossover installé ce dernier le reconnaitra et se chargera de tout.
> Mais est-il possible d'aller sur le web et de telecharger par exemple virtualdub en ayant crossover installé?
> cela se passe-t'il comme s'il repérait un disque inséré dans le lecteur ou cela n'est pas possible?


 
Tout ne marche pas avec CrossOver. 

VirtualDub? sérieux? y'a des solutions natives Mac qui sont bien plus complètes et efficaces, faut t'y mettre! 

pour ouvrir un .exe en tous cas, suffit de faire fichier > ouvrir > séléctionner ton exe dans CO.


----------



## banjo'd (29 Octobre 2008)

ok merci BSOD  (mais le CO j'ai pas bien pigé..)  
en fait j'utilise mpegstreamclip pour la video sur mac donc c'était une lointaine réminiscence de windows user...
je vais essayer ta démarche


----------



## BS0D (29 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> ok merci BSOD (mais le CO j'ai pas bien pigé..)
> en fait j'utilise mpegstreamclip pour la video sur mac donc c'était une lointaine réminiscence de windows user...
> je vais essayer ta démarche


 
CO = *C*ross*O*ver

Moi aussi je l'aimais bien VirtualDub, je te rassure.
Depuis j'ai trouvé mieux. Et j'y passe 100 fois plus de temps!


----------



## banjo'd (29 Octobre 2008)

oh je suis avide de tout conseil  suis tout nouveau sur mac 
par contre quand je lance anyvideo converter avec CO ()  eh bien ca part et ca se ferme donc ca confirme ce que tu me disais :tout ne marche pas avec CO (ou j ai raté une étape ???)


----------



## BS0D (29 Octobre 2008)

banjo'd a dit:


> oh je suis avide de tout conseil suis tout nouveau sur mac
> par contre quand je lance anyvideo converter avec CO () eh bien ca part et ca se ferme donc ca confirme ce que tu me disais :tout ne marche pas avec CO (ou j ai raté une étape ???)


 
Nan t'as rien raté, y'a encore ENORMEMENT de choses qui marchent pas sous CO. 

Le mieux, c'est de trouver un équivalent sur mac, et tout existe crois moi. 
Suffit de demander si tu trouves pas. 
Souvent, une recherche google t'amène sur un sujet ici et tu as la réponse. 

Détache toi de tes vieux réflexes de windowzien moisi surtout, ça marche pas sur mac ça :rateau:
arrête d'utiliser tes .exe, explore ton mac et découvre toute la magie qu'il contient 


EDIT: tiens, des liens pour t'en sortir comme un grand: 

www.osxfacile.com
www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.*mac*touch.com


----------



## banjo'd (29 Octobre 2008)

oui ben c'était un peu l'idée...essayer windows sur mac :love: j'avais pas encore essayé et 
c'était bien mon parti pris (abandonner et ne surtout pas mélanger windows au monde mac) avant de tomber sur cette alléchante proposition de télécharger gratuitement crossover... 
enfin ca pourra toujours servir..merci quand meme pour tes conseils


----------



## liquid01 (30 Octobre 2008)

slt petite question à la noix ,...
ça s'installe ? oui par exemple si j'installe access (au pif) mes fichiers access: lanceur ... il se mettent ou ? directement dans le .app de crossover ?

question subsidiaire :faire un fichier access avec crossover et le rendre a un prof ss windows ça pose pas probleme ? (on peu tout faire comme ss windows)


----------

